# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  VISUAL BASIC 6.0 : Lập Trình Hello World

## changmin629x

NGÀY 31.10.2008 :
3.LẬP TRÌNH : HELLO WORLD .
<center><img src=http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/311008B/HELLOWORLD.jpg>>/center>
<center><img src=http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.jpg></center>


http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/311008B/HELLOWORLD.jpg
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/311008B/HELLOWORLD.doc
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/311008B/HELLOWORLD.pdf
DOC 616 KB – PDF 750 KB – JPG 497 KB 
NGÀY 30.10.2008 :
1.MỞ ĐẦU LẬP TRÌNH VISUAL BASIC 6.0
<center><img src=http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.jpg></center>

http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.jpg
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.doc
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.pdf
DOC 1.21 MB – PDF 1.30 MB – JPG 375 MB 
Sách Dạy Lập Trình VB6 , 515 KB :
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/vb6.doc
Links Tháng 10 năm 2008 ,730 KB :
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/LINKSTHANG10.2008.doc
Hướng dẫn Tạo Crack WINRAR , 594 KB :
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/CRACK_WINRAR.doc
Ăn Gạo Lức Muối mè 147 KB :
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/GaoLuc_MuoiMe.doc
Giới thiệu Thiền Sư THÍCH NHẤT HẠNH Làng Mai 2.65 MB :
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/NhatHanh.doc
Khoá học Vovisoft mới trong năm 2008 :
http://www.vovisoft.com/
Giáo Trình VISUAL BASIC 6.0 :
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_1.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_2.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_3.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_4.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_5.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_6.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_7.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_8.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_9.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_10.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_11.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_12.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_13.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_14.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_15.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/giaotrinh_VB/chuong_16.htm
Trang Web có nhiều Soft mới nhất : http://www.megasharesvn.com/
Forum của utbinh : http://www.utbinh.com/diendan/index.php
Forum của utbinh : http://www.utbinh.com/vbb/index.php
Favorite WEBS :
http://vietnamaaa.noosblog.fr/congsan/
http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/
http://www.baamboo.com/
http://news.zing.vn/news/
http://vnexpress.net/GL/Home/
http://tinyurl.com/create.php
http://www.*******************/
http://crackvn.wordpress.com/
http://www.migoit.com/
http://www.photo.vn/
http://www.helloict.com/
http://www.vnmedia.vn/
http://my.opera.com/Crack-serial/blog/hack-tools
http://vietbao.vn/
http://dantri.com.vn/news/
http://www.download.com.vn/
http://vietnamnet.vn/
http://www.tagvn.com/
http://vietcntt.com/news/
http://www.thuvien-ebook.com/home/
http://vietsubs.blogspot.com/
http://namln.blogspot.com/
http://ngoinhaso.wordpress.com/
http://www15.24h.com.vn/index.php
http://www.3c.com.vn/?lang=vn
http://sanchoituoitre.vn/
http://sukien.1650km.com/vietnamese/index.php
http://www.vietgle.vn/beta/default.aspx
http://www.humg.edu.vn/cntt/home
http://www.xalo.vn/
http://www.lungtung.com/bacthan/
http://www.blogtinhoc.net/

----------


## paliauthentic

NGÀY 2.11.2008 :
3.CALENDARD – TIMER – CLICK FOR SECRET 
<center><img src=http://www.luv-you-4-ever.biz/thanhlich/utbinh/021108/PROJECT1.jpg></center>

http://www.luv-you-4-ever.biz/thanhlich/utbinh/021108/PROJECT1.jpg
http://www.luv-you-4-ever.biz/thanhlich/utbinh/021108/PROJECT1.doc
http://www.luv-you-4-ever.biz/thanhlich/utbinh/021108/PROJECT1.pdf
DOC 468 KB – PDF 528 KB – JPG 923 KB .
Links Photoshop của Lưu Nhật Nam 134 KB :
http://www.luv-you-4-ever.biz/thanhlich/utbinh/021108/LINKSPHOTOSHOPCS4.doc
Nero 9094 , 147 KB :
http://www.luv-you-4-ever.biz/thanhlich/utbinh/021108/NERO9094.doc
Dinh dưỡng sắc đẹp 1.17 MB :
http://www.luv-you-4-ever.biz/thanhlich/utbinh/021108/SACDEP.docx
Tuần Báo Tin Học 47 , 6.13 MB :
http://www.luv-you-4-ever.biz/thanhlich/utbinh/021108/TBTH47.doc
Film biểu diễn Phản Lực cơ , 3.47 MB :
http://www.luv-you-4-ever.biz/thanhlich/utbinh/021108/PHANLUC.wmv
NGÀY 31.10.2008 :
3.LẬP TRÌNH : HELLO WORLD .
<center><img src=http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/311008B/HELLOWORLD.jpg>>/center>
<center><img src=http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.jpg></center>
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/311008B/HELLOWORLD.jpg[/img.]
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/311008B/HELLOWORLD.jpg
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/311008B/HELLOWORLD.doc
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/311008B/HELLOWORLD.pdf
DOC 616 KB – PDF 750 KB – JPG 497 KB 
NGÀY 30.10.2008 :
1.MỞ ĐẦU LẬP TRÌNH VISUAL BASIC 6.0
<center><img src=http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.jpg></center>
[img]http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.jpg[/img.]
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.jpg
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.doc
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/VB1.pdf
DOC 1.21 MB – PDF 1.30 MB – JPG 375 MB 
Sách Dạy Lập Trình VB6 , 515 KB :
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/vb6.doc
Links Tháng 10 năm 2008 ,730 KB :
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/LINKSTHANG10.2008.doc
Hướng dẫn Tạo Crack WINRAR , 594 KB :
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/CRACK_WINRAR.doc
Ăn Gạo Lức Muối mè 147 KB :
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/GaoLuc_MuoiMe.doc
Giới thiệu Thiền Sư THÍCH NHẤT HẠNH Làng Mai 2.65 MB :
http://utbinh.com/AOCT08/301008/NhatHanh.doc
Khoá học Vovisoft mới trong năm 2008 :
http://www.vovisoft.com/
Giáo Trình VISUAL BASIC 6.0 :
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g...B/chuong_1.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g...B/chuong_2.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g...B/chuong_3.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g...B/chuong_4.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g...B/chuong_5.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g...B/chuong_6.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g...B/chuong_7.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g...B/chuong_8.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g...B/chuong_9.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g.../chuong_10.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g.../chuong_11.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g.../chuong_12.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g.../chuong_13.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g.../chuong_14.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g.../chuong_15.htm
http://www.ninhthuanpt.com.vn/TTTH/g.../chuong_16.htm
Trang Web có nhiều Soft mới nhất : http://www.megasharesvn.com/
Forum của utbinh : http://www.utbinh.com/diendan/index.php
Forum của utbinh : http://www.utbinh.com/vbb/index.php
Favorite WEBS :
http://vietnamaaa.noosblog.fr/congsan/
http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/
http://www.baamboo.com/
http://news.zing.vn/news/
http://vnexpress.net/GL/Home/
http://tinyurl.com/create.php
http://www.*******************/
http://crackvn.wordpress.com/
http://www.migoit.com/
http://www.photo.vn/
http://www.helloict.com/
http://www.vnmedia.vn/
http://my.opera.com/Crack-serial/blog/hack-tools
http://vietbao.vn/
http://dantri.com.vn/news/
http://www.download.com.vn/
http://vietnamnet.vn/
http://www.tagvn.com/
http://vietcntt.com/news/
http://www.thuvien-ebook.com/home/
http://vietsubs.blogspot.com/
http://namln.blogspot.com/
http://ngoinhaso.wordpress.com/
http://www15.24h.com.vn/index.php
http://www.3c.com.vn/?lang=vn
http://sanchoituoitre.vn/
http://sukien.1650km.com/vietnamese/index.php
http://www.vietgle.vn/beta/default.aspx
http://www.humg.edu.vn/cntt/home
http://www.xalo.vn/
http://www.lungtung.com/bacthan/
http://www.blogtinhoc.net/[/COLOR]

----------


## vongocbao

*上海信然压缩机有限公司*

上海信然压缩机有限公司总部位于美  圣弗朗西斯科(旧金山)，是世界领先  压缩机类产品及系统的设计、制造及  务供应商。信然压缩机秉承了美国工  业的先进设计理念和严谨的制造工艺  生产制造技术成熟、质量过硬的信然  [http://www.xrcomp.com/ 空压机]。 信然压缩机有限公司生产的*空压机*具有发热少、能耗低、故障少、磨损  的特色，以其高效优质的性能，广泛  用于电力、纺织、钢铁、食品、制药  、呼吸、潜水、消防、电子、机械、  备、汽车、包装、印刷、玩具、化工  能源、玻璃、环保、五金、PET吹瓶、  船舶、军工等方面。*空压机*产品远销美洲、非洲及亚洲各国。 公司现有员工86人，其中工程技术人员  占员工总数1/3，拥有多名从事压缩机设计、生产三  余年，具有深厚积淀和丰富经验的压  缩机设计、制造专家。生产部门员工  有相应中高级职称人数达到83%。信然  缩机有限公司以其雄厚的技术、制造  实力，致力于为客户提供稳定可靠的  务。 信然的客户遍布生产、养殖、制造、  务各行业，正以其无可挑剔的质量、  心周到的*空压机*服务，赢得全国乃至全球各地用户的  度评价。一、注油螺杆式*空压机*功率：7.5KW—355KW产气量：1.0m3/min—70.0m3/min工作压力：0.7Mpa—1.3Mpa二、中高压  缩机功率：2.2KW—200KW产气量：0.1m3/min—20.0m3/min工作压力：3.0Mpa—50.0Mpa三、无油润  压缩机功率：4.0KW—315KW产气量：0.3m3/min—60m3/min工作压力：0.7Mpa—1.3Mpa四、工艺压  机五、离心压缩机(产品开发中)销售  话：021-66580835 服务电话：021-66580836电子邮件：[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

